# hey hey heyyyyy!!



## marissa (Oct 18, 2005)

My name is Marissa and I joined a couple weeks ago (or something like that! haha) but i'm not new to swapping/selling/buying makeup online at all. I'm on MUA under the name marissad and on lj under the name indecentfool (i frequent the mac_cosmetics lj community a lot).

I've been looking at specktra for quite some time now and i'm not sure why I didn't join earlier.... haha.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 18, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user4 (Oct 18, 2005)

welcome!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Marissa


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 19, 2005)

Welcome! Think I've seen you posting some reviews? Enjoy your time here!


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard! I've not been here long but felt at home right away.  I'm sure you will too.


----------



## angelwings (Oct 19, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy Specktra


----------



## user2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Marissa and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have every day!


----------

